# Lost - Sawyer oar on the San Juan



## PBattler (Apr 1, 2017)

We just got off the river. We kept an eye out for your oar but never saw it. Good luck!


----------



## earnyourturn (Aug 31, 2004)

Just got off, no sign of your oar. Your sign was still up at clay hills. We lost a sup paddle as well. Butter knife by Hala.


----------

